# My favorite Colt revolver



## stonebuster (Jul 16, 2017)

This 1967 Colt Trooper is also my only Colt revolver. This 357mag was my father-in-law's service revolver as well as his holster and ammunition he carried for forty years with the state police. It's a pleasure to shoot this piece occasionally and is the smoothest most accurate revolver I own. I will be keeping my eyes open for another used but not abused old Colt revolver. I want a shooter, not a safe queen.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

That is a great 357 and will give you years of service. People are still buying 1917 Colt revolvers and shooting these 45 acp 100 year old guns.


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

My only Colt revolver.

A .22lr circa 1956 I believe


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Sentiment. Bought for me by my Wi







fe when we couldn't afford it.


----------

